

2009 TIGER/Line Shapefiles Released - drp
http://www.census.gov/geo/www/tiger/tgrshp2009/tgrshp2009.html

======
phicou
FYI for those interested in working with this data in a Geo-enabled RDBMS:
It's pretty easy to get most of this data into a database on your own using
GeoDjango. A simple non-TIGER tutorial is here:
<http://geodjango.org/docs/tutorial.html>

Even if you're not interested in using Django in the long run, it's a quick
way to get the data into a familiar system and poke around with it a bit.

------
joanou
Could someone comment on the state of the Tiger data. I tried to use it for an
online trailer tracking application in the late 90's but it was very poor
quality.

------
dryicerx
If you ever want a free source of geographical and street data, this is the
way to go. Some local cities, counties and states also offer even more up to
date files (I find the census one to be a few months out dated for new streets
and neighbourhoods).

~~~
andrewljohnson
Hey, what do you use these for? I ask because we have used a lot of census
geo-data for TrailBehind.com.

~~~
dryicerx
Used to do urban car rallying and was writing a custom mapping app
specifically for that (up-to-date street data was pretty important as the city
I was in was fast growing and always under construction).

Not using for anything now, although this has sparked my interest again :)

------
Mark_B
The thing that kills me is the websites that slurp this data and then will
spit back info for literally hundreds of dollars.

